

Ask HN: Do I Need an Email Platform for all the Individual emails we send? - philgo20

We use mailChimp for our newsletter and that's what it's been developed for, so it's great.<p>On the other end our product relies heavily on email sent to user to let them know of candidate matches we've found for them and all the follow-ups we take care. Add to that all the typical 'fetch-back' emails like 'friend you know just registered', etc.<p>Currently these email are sent through the server mail client, nothing special. I am just wondering if we could do better to avoid the Spam folders.  Typical email platforms (like mailChimp) are built to manage list so really not our use case as email are usually sent one by one based on events that happened in the last minutes. No need for list or managing subscribers (we include links to their settings page.)<p>Any advice ?
======
keeptrying
<http://postmarkapp.com/> is cheaper than SendGrid and you can get started for
2 bucks I think.

------
gregorym
You could use Amazon SES (<http://aws.amazon.com/fr/ses/>) but I think your
app must be hosted on EC2.

~~~
veeti
You can use SES from anywhere, no need to use EC2.

------
philgo20
It seems to be down between PostMark and CritSend as we prefer no monthly
fixed fee for now.

Anyone has experienced one against the other ?

------
danny3stacks
Have you looked into SendGrid? <http://sendgrid.com/>

~~~
philgo20
Forgot about them. Seems like what we're looking for.

------
niklas
I'd start with making sure that SPF and DKIM is setup properly on the sending
mail server.

